# Williams Stanley and Iris



## derAbgang (Dec 19, 2021)

Greetings,
I have been infatuated with this soundtrack since the movie was released and off and on over the years I've tried to find the orchestral score (I bought the CD shortly after it was released) -- to no avail.

Does anyone have any idea how to find out if was ever published.


----------

